# After the embargo...



## HPBotha (16/8/20)

We getting ready!!!!




We are super excited to come back on Tuesday morning - plenty of our Kiosk are stocking back up again! It has been a terrible 5 months, we have seen so many terrible confessions of out of juice/coil customers! We had no wiggle room to service any of our customers, and it hurt. For all our Twisp customers out there, we are back. We are working hard to get back up to speed.

Please remember to wear your masks, and that no testers will be at the counters. Thank you for respecting the lockdown regulations, and please - it is not our fault, we have to follow the rule of law.

Online sales will resume as soon as we can do so legally!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Informative 1


----------



## CLIQ-Lover (16/8/20)

Will you guys be stocking up other outlets such as PnP, gas stations such as Engen etc?
Can't wait to get my Cliq pods going again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (16/8/20)

CLIQ-Lover said:


> Will you guys be stocking up other outlets such as PnP, gas stations such as Engen etc?
> Can't wait to get my Cliq pods going again!



As far as i know those stores should still have their allotments as they where pre-lockdown - i know the team did do allot of work while in lockdown to make sure our stockists are looked after - but stockists will be handling their own merchandising. We did not pull any stock from stockists during the lockdown.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Arzy (16/8/20)

@HPBotha any chance you'll allow us to pre-order or reserve stock at our locals? My wife is close to murder she is so desperate for her cue pods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (16/8/20)

Thanks @HPBotha 
Glad you guys are starting up the engines again!
What a rough run for everyone

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## HPBotha (17/8/20)

Arzy said:


> @HPBotha any chance you'll allow us to pre-order or reserve stock at our locals? My wife is close to murder she is so desperate for her cue pods.



As far as i know the online store will be opening soon. where is your nearest kiosk?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha (17/8/20)

aaaand we are online!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/8/20)

HPBotha said:


> View attachment 204533
> 
> 
> aaaand we are online!



Have checked and its UP!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (17/8/20)

Welcome back Twisp! @HPBotha!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (17/8/20)

Hooked said:


> Welcome back Twisp! @HPBotha!


The various teams have been starting since the first go-no-go announcement, everyone has been working hard from home to try and get some level of normalcy. Thank you for keeping the faith - we sure have!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CLIQ-Lover (17/8/20)

HPBotha said:


> View attachment 204533
> 
> 
> aaaand we are online!


Thank god.
I wasn't lying about my name lol

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (18/8/20)

HPBotha said:


> The various teams have been starting since the first go-no-go announcement, everyone has been working hard from home to try and get some level of normalcy. Thank you for keeping the faith - we sure have!!



Looking forward to seeing what new gems Twisp has to offer for the remainder of the year!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## HPBotha (18/8/20)

*





All 70 kiosks and stores have now been opened. First sale recorded at 05:19*​

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## HPBotha (18/8/20)

*Queue for your Cue! #TwispTuesday*​

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Cornelius (18/8/20)

HPBotha said:


> View attachment 204589
> 
> 
> *Queue for your Cue! #TwispTuesday*​


This is great to see!
Need to buy a Cue again soon

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Arzy (18/8/20)

Went to the Twisp in Mall of Africa, had a queue outside already when I got there at 8:30.

Big props for the way the store managed it though. Orders were taken outside, 3 people in the store at a time to basically collect and pay.

Based on the amount people were buying though it's going to need a restock by midday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## HPBotha (18/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## HPBotha (18/8/20)

An here is one from one of our awesome customers waiting in the Cue, sorry queue....

​Today has made my COVID lockdown stay bearable! All warm and fuzzy inside knowing we have such wonderful and committed customers making a change in their lives to get off stinkies!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## HPBotha (18/8/20)

13:00 - Some of our outlets have run out of some items, good news is our Twisp Western Cape and Gauteng outlets will be fully stocked by tomorrow. Our KZN stores will be fully stocked by Thursday and our outlying stores will be receiving their stock by Saturday.

In the meantime online is trading for our customers that would prefer their products delivered to them.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## HPBotha (19/8/20)

Last update --- for the rest of *#TwispTuesday's *updates ---> free shipping for August. 

Once again, thank you for all your support, and patience. We are humbled.​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (2/9/20)

Shop till you drop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## HPBotha (9/9/20)

We running a new promotion for Cliq and Cue - 

Click here for more information:
www.twispcue.co.za
[URL='http://www.twispcliq.co.za/?fbclid=IwAR1_zd28wNLZbn4RgrA2YZL_L8EU_ECWMDP7XYTbi7wVmqrHaDH7I_jTuCE']www.twispcliq.co.za[/URL]​

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (9/9/20)

HPBotha said:


> View attachment 204589
> 
> 
> *Queue for your Cue! #TwispTuesday*​


N1 kiosk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (9/9/20)

HPBotha said:


> An here is one from one of our awesome customers waiting in the Cue, sorry queue....
> View attachment 204612
> ​Today has made my COVID lockdown stay bearable! All warm and fuzzy inside knowing we have such wonderful and committed customers making a change in their lives to get off stinkies!


Parow???


----------



## HPBotha (10/9/20)

Resistance said:


> Parow???


not sure if it is!!! but as an Arrow from Parow myself, I should probably know!!! lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

